# Exustar Ti pedals



## Happy Trails (Jun 29, 2004)

Taking a good look at these any one using them cant seem to find any reviews.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Get the Xpedo XMF08TT instead. The body is made of titanium (instead of magnesium) and they use 3 cartridge bearings (instead of bushings).


----------



## checky (Jan 13, 2006)

Any experience with the XMF08TT ?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Not yet. I have the older model, the MF-01 TT. They work well, but they use bushings, so they might develop play eventually. The XMF08TT is the new and improved model with cartridge bearings.


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

i have the exustar pm 28 ti pedals and love them. the only problem is the brass cleats suck, so i use the ti cleats and they should last forever

as for bearing vs. bushings, i have found the bearings used in pedals all suck anyway and just get rough and tight. the bushings in the exustars are designed similar to bearings and hold up just as long


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

My wife rides the Exustar Ti on her Flux and likes them just as much as her XTRs on her other bikes. They seem pretty solid and have been doing fine for a good year now. The XTRs are many years old and I expect them to last forever.


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

yeah, that's the thing with shimano, especially xtr -
its not the lightest stuff, but sure does last and... its just plain reliable


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

The Exustars need just some service (clean and re-grease) about once or twice a year to last very long.Not more though than any Eggbeater pedal as well. Most Exustars come with too little grease from the factory.Just lube them once more right away before you ride them.

Shimano lasts forever without beeing touched but those are all tanks.


----------



## Sean Allan (May 4, 2005)

checky said:


> Any experience with the XMF08TT ?


I've broken a couple of Ti spindles on them . I would certainly make sure you rotate them out every couple of years. I weigh 150 pounds but put a lot of miles on them, probably in the 4-5 thousand range. Keep them greased for sure though. I'm checking on new spindles for them since I have 4 pairs, hopefully the US dealer will be able to help me out. Use their cleats as well, the Shimano cleats will dig into the body pretty good.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sean Allan said:


> I've broken a couple of Ti spindles on them . I would certainly make sure you rotate them out every couple of years. I weigh 150 pounds but put a lot of miles on them, probably in the 4-5 thousand range. Keep them greased for sure though. I'm checking on new spindles for them since I have 4 pairs, hopefully the US dealer will be able to help me out. Use their cleats as well, the Shimano cleats will dig into the body pretty good.


Are you sure you're talking about the* Xpedo* XMF08TT pedals?

The XMF08TT are the new model and they were released only a few months ago. How did you manage to break 2 Ti spindles already?

Besides, their body is made from titanium. Shimano cleats don't do s... to it. I have the older model, the MF-01 TT, which I use with Shimano cleats, and the body is still in great condition after 8 months. I ride A LOT.

I think your talking about the *Exustars with magnesium body*.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Happy Trails said:


> Taking a good look at these any one using them cant seem to find any reviews.


The pedals sounded intriguing, but if you Google them you get all sorts of horrendous user reports on 'em!


----------



## Sean Allan (May 4, 2005)

sfer1 said:


> Are you sure you're talking about the* Xpedo* XMF08TT pedals?
> 
> The XMF08TT are the new model and they were released only a few months ago. How did you manage to break 2 Ti spindles already?
> 
> ...


They are the same spindles, so the same reasoning applies. I have both the new ones and the old magnesium ones, both bodies are showing wear, the Ti bodies especially since they are only a few months old. Pics are of the Mags after less than a years use. The Ti's look as though they are going down the same road. Ti isn't the end all answer for wear resistance.

I don't have any Exustars, mag or ti so I can't comment on those.

I'm not complaining, I got my monies worth out of them believe me, hence the "rotate them out every couple of years" comment.

Use whatever cleat you want to, I'm telling you that the larger platform on the supplied cleat works better. Everyone's idea of "a lot of riding" is different.


----------



## Happy Trails (Jun 29, 2004)

*What is the difference on these*

Exustar PM 25 Ti

Exustar E-PM 28 TI

Whats the difference beside a lot of $$$$$$

My main concern is ease of entry and release, I hated Eggs took them right off, Right now I'm using the old Girvin Ti Mags bought every pair i could find, I think Wellgo made the for Girvin ?. At long last I'm ready to make a switch. Any and all feed back would be great, Nino are you using these. hey Nino Stewert looked at the first Super Cross

Steve / Florida


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

Happy Trails said:


> Exustar PM 25 Ti
> 
> Exustar E-PM 28 TI
> 
> ...


hey, i can answer your questions - nino runs egg beater 4 ti. 
i didn't like them either, felt like i was riding on casters, they had way too much float - that is when they were actually on the bike and not in for warranty service.

now i have the pm28ti - the difference between the 28 and 25 is the 25 have chrome molly bindings, whereas the 28 have ti bindings. the 25 is 24 grams heavier. both have the magnesium bodies and ti spindles. i have found that the brass cleats do wear out prematurely and am waiting on a set of ti cleats, which, in theory, should last indefinitely. the spring tension has a very wide range of adjustment and the entry/release is very positive. the cleats have a 4 degree float angle, just as shimano.

hope that helps


----------



## stefano_cercone (Sep 30, 2009)

Are not these pedals using the same cleats as Shimano pedals??????


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

stefano_cercone said:


> Are not these pedals using the same cleats as Shimano pedals??????


virtually the same, but exustar pedals using ti bindings must use either brass or ti cleats as not to damage the bindings


----------



## stefano_cercone (Sep 30, 2009)

So it's safe to use SPD Shimano Cleats on PM25Ti pedals?


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

stefano_cercone said:


> So it's safe to use SPD Shimano Cleats on PM25Ti pedals?


cleats are available here http://www.qcycle.com/

absolutely THE best customer service ive EVER encountered


----------



## XC_racing (Nov 7, 2006)

I have been running Exustar PM 25 pedals for 3 years now, excellent, easy to clip in and pretty quick to clip out.


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

XC_racing said:


> I have been running Exustar PM 25 pedals for 3 years now, excellent, easy to clip in and pretty quick to clip out.


how has the magnesium body been holding up?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

I've done a search & can't find the Ti cleats for the PM28Ti anywhere but qcycle [Exustar USA].They want $70.00 for one set of cleats.Setting up my two pairs of shoes @ $140.00 seems alittle pricey.Anyone find a better price?


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

I use these pedals with shimano single release cleats, they does open longer outside so I accidentially fell of bike with shoes still attachedn on pedals so a bit learning curve here.

I normally use XTR 970 spds.


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

how would you compare these with spd's ?
engagement-
release-
platform security-
float-
etc ?

reason i use spd's is 'cos i just feel more secure and these (xtr) don't unclip when you clip some small obstacle or similar


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

raceer2 said:


> how would you compare these with spd's ?
> engagement-
> release-
> platform security-
> ...


to me, they feel exactly the same. same float angle, 4 degrees and tension is adjustable, so you can make them as tight or loose as you want for engagement/disengagement 
the one exception being, they are almost half the weight ! but do cost twice as much though.....


----------



## ionutph (May 10, 2009)

Hello guys ! I have received my Exustar 25Ti and ridden few kilometers with spring tension to minimum. I think they are great for beginners like me because the tension can be set very low.

Now I have removed them to relube with more grease. I cleaned the old grease and put some green dynamic grease https://www.bike-components.de/products/language/en/info/p12412_Hochleistungsfett.html https://www.bike-x-perts.com/en/product_info.php/products_id/245659 
The old grease was like honey and was rolling smooth. The problem is that with the new grease they roll easier but not smooth. When I hold the ti spindle and rotate the body, vibrations are feled in axle, and I think is coming from the cartridge bearing because if I don't tight them with hex nut the rotation is smoother. 
I think the grease is becoming more fluid and maybe because of to much grease when reasambling the grease was pushed into the sealed cartridge and changed also the internal grease. 
The cartridge can be pulled out ?

I have another grease, the Mobil XHP 222 https://www.mobil.com/Canada-English/Lubes/PDS/IOCAENPVLMOMobilgrease_XHP_222.asp https://www.mihalykovi.hu/hirek/mobilgrease_1.jpg It is lithium based and contains molybdenum disulphide and on tube is writen that contains zinc sulphonate. 
They say that are good greases for friction but is good for these pedals with titanium and magnezium body for long life ? they need special grease ? can somebody recomande good grease from 
https://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c710_Maintenance---Oil.html. (I could include in my next order) 
At chainreaction they had Exustar grease but a bit expensive, now they remove it. I think was the blue tube https://www.bikes.com.au/p/733397/exustar-grease-e-tg01.html


----------

